# OTT Band Set Up In TTF



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Okay, I've noticed the pouch sits differently on bands designed for OTT. I'm a side shooter and also shoot TTF. I ordered some kick ass bands from Simple Shot but noticed the bands and pouch seemed to be designed for OTT. Can I put them on the Hathcock in TTF without any issues?

Thanks chaps,
Clever Moniker


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh yes they will do fine.

When you say bands designed for OTT is a bit unclear without pictures but I am familiar with Nathan's method of tying and are great for all you want to use them for.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes Clever Moniker, I use Nathans bands in both configurations myself, on several different slingshots, without any problems at all.

Other than my own lack of strength with his doubled .04 Latex Nitro band sets.

I have 2 X Target Hathcocks, 1 X (soon to be 2) PS 1's from A+ Slingshots, and others banded both for TTF & OTT.

Cheers Allan


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, I agree with Rayshot and Allan.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice information to know!


----------

